

Show HN: a tool for app store seo/marketing - kolinko

Hi, I premiered today, a tool for promoting iPhone apps.<p>- App Store SEO
- Competitor Tracking
- Promo code dispensing<p>You can get an overview of the app here:
http://www.slideshare.net/kolinko/appcodes-app-store-marketing-toolbox-11535165<p>It still looks ugly, but hopefully it works :)<p>Aand.. if you use a promo code «Chopin», you'll get a free month :)<p>Feedback?<p>The address: http://appcod.es .
======
kolinko
This is my first paid webapp, so I'd appreciate especially feedback about the
sales process, and the generic app usability.

------
Aqua_Geek
Out of curiosity, how are you getting all of the content from the App Store?

------
pushpins
Would like to test it out -- do you have a free trial?

~~~
kolinko
Use a code "Cheap" for first month for $1.

